# Timeshare In An RV- Anybody Do It?



## avelox (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi ...Just had to ask if anybody has had any experience with vacationing in an RV?
We just came from an RV Show at an Event Center at a local University and some of these RVs were freakin beautiful. 

Doesn't RCI offer this type of vacationing?

Anybody ever do it for an exchange or to burn up some points?

Thanks for any info.
:whoopie:


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 25, 2009)

avelox said:


> Hi ...Just had to ask if anybody has had any experience with vacationing in an RV?  We just came from an RV Show at an Event Center at a local University and some of these RVs were freakin beautiful.
> Doesn't RCI offer this type of vacationing?
> Anybody ever do it for an exchange or to burn up some points?



A thundering sound of silence.
Perhaps that's the answer you seek.


----------



## geekette (Mar 25, 2009)

RCI used to have some available for exchange but I think that is truly past tense.  Fleetwood was going to do the timeshare thing with RVs but that never happened.  

I spent many days of my youth in an RV, saw most every state in the country.  I think it's a great way to travel and thought I would follow suit with my own giant vehicle, but timesharing works better for us.

There are a couple timeshare resorts that offer RV camping.  Shenandoah Crossing, Gordonsville, VA (near Charlottesville) has pads, and I think Christmas Mountain Village in Wisc Dells has camping, also.  I do not think you can trade into them, but you might be able to rent via an owner with points to book those spaces.


----------



## richardm (Mar 25, 2009)

*Private membership campgrounds...*

Timeshare owners and RV users aren't really the same demographic. Many RV owners are full-timers- and simply travel from place to place. Even most part-timers still spend between 3 to 6 months away from home.

You can find RV rentals available at most of the larger dealerships- but be aware you would need to check into licensing requirements for the primary driver as well! Another option is to simply rent park models or cottages directly at the resort.

1000Trails is the largest developer I'm aware of for private membership rv resorts, so you may want to start at their website.

There has been a big resurgence in this type of vacationing over the past few years, as more families make a conscious effort to get their kids back outside! Our resale business for these properties has probably tripled over the past three years- so even though you didn't get much of a response on TUG, you aren't alone in your interest.


----------



## rhonda (Mar 25, 2009)

Somewhat related threads:
Timeshares with a place to park RVs?, started Apr-08
Timeshares w/Outdoorsy Atmosphere, Cabins and/or Campground Amenities? , started Aug-08
TS'ing vs RV'ing ... which is easier?, started Aug-08
Wrapping up a roadtrip through the western states, started Jun-08 
Dilemma with park tour , started May-06 

Do you buy close or far away?, see post #31 reference to Sundance Meadows in Sage


----------



## avelox (Mar 28, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Thanks very much for that followup. Most appreciated!


----------



## rosebud5 (Mar 28, 2009)

We RV'd it a couple years ago in England and Scotland. Loved it. It's altogther different than staying in a TS. There are no special drivers licensing requirements. An RV is great if your going to be on the move. For example, I'm thinking of renting an RV starting in Jacksonville and driving up and down the golf and atlantic coast, to get more familiar with the the areas and to settle on an area where I might buy a T/S or two. Owning an RV is great if your retired, as you can get the most value out of it. If you want to stay in one place for a week and be comfortable, rent a T/S or something similar.


----------



## Redrosesix (Apr 1, 2009)

We own one, a very big one, that doesn't go anywhere and spend most of the summer at a campground (season starts in May  ).  We basically bought it so that my DD would have some freedom and friends to play with -- there are planned activities from 9 am to 10 pm, but more than that the campground is completely secure.  

There is a very steep learning curve if you've never used one, but once you figure out the water, waste, gas and electricity, it's all pretty easy.  Having said that, it's not for everyone.  Try renting for a week and see if you like it (or don't)


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 1, 2009)

*RVing Alaska in 2010 thanks to Timesharing*

Not exactly the same, but through Craig's List I have made a connection by which I'm trading my 2010 and 2011 floating weeks on Waikiki (#52 in 10 and #01 in 11) for two weeks in a 29' Winnebago RV to tour Alaska in Aug/Sept 2010.  The trade was straight up (no cash paid in either direction) so for us, it is an outstanding deal . . . two weeks' RV rental including mileage would run over $2,000 while our MF's for the two weeks of T/S are under $1,000.  For the family in Fairbanks, they would probably pay over $2,000 for two weeks lodging in Hawaii, so they too are feeling good about their deal.


----------



## JonathanIT (Apr 2, 2009)

Timeshare Von said:


> Not exactly the same, but through Craig's List I have made a connection by which I'm trading my 2010 and 2011 floating weeks on Waikiki (#52 in 10 and #01 in 11) for two weeks in a 29' Winnebago RV to tour Alaska in Aug/Sept 2010.  The trade was straight up (no cash paid in either direction) so for us, it is an outstanding deal . . . two weeks' RV rental including mileage would run over $2,000 while our MF's for the two weeks of T/S are under $1,000.  For the family in Fairbanks, they would probably pay over $2,000 for two weeks lodging in Hawaii, so they too are feeling good about their deal.


What a great idea to trade with a pp.  It sounds like a good deal for both parties.  HGVC has an affiliation with El Monte RV rentals (Club Partner Perks) to use points for rentals but the rates are not too good from my POV.  I can put those points to much better use for other stays, so I would probably rent outright.  I rented one once over 10 years ago, but it was fun and I'd love to do it again.  I'd also love to rent a houseboat... that I've never tried.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 2, 2009)

Ironically, I was initially looking for two separate weeks in a B&B in exchange for a week each, because I realized how much the Alaskans enjoy heading to Hawaii in the winter.

I had a lot of responses to my Craig's List ad . . . including a couple who were willing to let us trade to stay in their home while they were away in Hawaii . . . and another nice family who has a "in-laws" quarters they were willing to allow us to stay in.

After a lot of discussion with lots of people, we found that the RV deal gave us maximum flexibility to go and be where we want to be over the two weeks albeit at an added cost for gas to drive and campsites.  But I cannot wait to be staying INSIDE Denali Nat'l Park and some of the other cool places on our itinerary.


----------

